# varmint chokes



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Set down to order me a cpl dead coyote chokes. Didnt realize there was so many differant brands. Is there really any differance in the Carlsons, Primos, RA ect ?

Noticed some are ported wich should help on reduced recoil. Do yall really think that the ports will reduce much from the 12 guage 3.5" ? Its a dang mule stomper


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

any suggestions ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Unforunatley there is no best choke except for the one that works best in your gun with the best matched shells. I have found that all guns and chokes along with ammo brand and shot size work differently together. Wtih that said you could buy 1 or 2 and some different ammo and start trying hem out. As far as porting goes it does make a difference. How much I do not know. I do not like getting kicked by mules so therefore I have choosen to carry a pistol instead of a shotgun. Lighter, easier to carry and a heck of alot more fun too shoot. Not to mention more challenging as well. I have not taken one as of yet but in do time I am sure. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigd is spot on, what shoot a tight group in your gun may not in mine. That said I've had a few friends with carlsons and they have all killed yotes with it. 0000buck works well for them and several on this site as I recall from a recent thread.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Heck with the 3.5s!!!!!!! Even shotgun magazine said there a waist! I shoot 3'' lol, my shoulder thanks me!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> Heck with the 3.5s!!!!!!! Even shotgun magazine said there a waist! I shoot 3'' lol, my shoulder thanks me!


you darn sure dont shoot it for the heck of it !!!! I hate squeezeing the trigger lol
Its my Cousins gun and he swears by it while we are calling and just figured I would order a coyote choke for it so we would have a lil tighter pattern.

For sure it hurts on the butt end of it but the only thing we have killed with it is raccoons so far, we have a fox that we cant seem to kill with it, he tries to shoot him out about 45-50 yrds and I think there is just no pattern that far out. So we will see. I went ahead and got the carlsons and Im wishing I would have got one of the ported ones now. Oh well I try to keep it AWAY from me lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try the 3" you'll like the difference and so will your shoulder.


----------

